# Friendly hello to all members!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh goodie! Another portrait artist!~ Welcome Wild one.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

you two could like be related LOL

you are both my fave artists in the world!!

tiny liny- we had a church fellowship at my house and everyone was admiring your work, mum gave them your website address so be prepared


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome! Did you draw your profile pic? It is very good.


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello friends, 
thank you. Yes I did draw my profile picture. I love drawing horses, they are such an awesome inspiration!I do lots of custom portraits-commissions.
You can see more on my website ; affordablehorseportraits.weebly.com

Tinyliny, I looked at yours and it`s very nice,too.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

nice to meet you all!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum wildmustango! You in AZ by any chance?


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

to Lildonkey8; 
No, I`m quite a distance from AZ, actually. Is that a problem for some reason? How can I help you? If you`re interested in horse portrait, I work from photos so you can just send the photos to me by email.....and I will mail the portrait to you when it`s done. Or you would need something else?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i think she just wants to know.... shes utterly friendly.. at one stage she organised a sleepover with someone that lives in australia


----------



## DRC (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome! Great picture!


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you, I hope so, because it took many many hours and lots of effort!


----------

